# Scott CybeR1



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*Scott CybeR1*
2011/2013 Scott CR1 Pro HMF - my new road racing bike build and rides story


For several years I've been searching high and low for a carbon fibre frameset for my new road bike build, but in vain. At one point, I even very nearly ordered a "Chinarello". Luckily, good things come to those who wait!










And all the wait has been worthwhile as in Summer of 2012 my friends from Planet Bike provided me with an opportunity to purchase a brand-new-in-box 2011 Scott CR1 Pro HMF frameset. Eventhough I've originally had a vision of a white colour for my new bike, Scott's minimalistic half-stealth matt black appearance has quickly grown on me.










I've had a lot of time to figure out the required frame size and since I fall somewhere between L/56 and XL/58 - in the end I went for L/56, as all manufacturers seem to make XL frames with very long head tubes.


I was very excited to have started my new road bike build at long last. The very first step - unpacked and put on the scales, of course.










The verdict was 967 grams! I was amazed at how much material weighs so little and carries so much weight and various forces on its "shoulders", while being much stiffer than an aluminium frame at the same time. Just over 1013 g with the rest of hardware that's going on the frame.


I was happy with the fork weight as well, at 379 g uncut.











In the photo gallery, you can find photos of the paintwork, matt UD carbon fibre, details etc.











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Cracking good frame. It will build into a great bike. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

I've initially had a plan to hunt for carefully selected bargains of lightest components I could get, but ease of servicing and local availability prevailed, therefore I got a complete Shimano Ultegra 6700 groupset, including wheelset, instead. 











For a complete list of components with weight information and my comments about alternative component choice, please visit my gallery at cybernck's photos

























Then my usual bike builder Nikola (Sokovic Sport) got it all together. That's as much as we could do in 2012, as I've still had to purchase all the other parts required for the build.











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

I came back from the winter preparation camp at the end of February 2013 and the remaining parts were here waiting for me - excellent! Starting with the 268 g (280 g quoted) PRO Vibe 7s 44 cm (42 c-c) handlebars. Notice the continuous width, for added stiffness. 

















The perfect companion for the handlebars - 143 g PRO Vibe 7s 130 mm stem with V-profile for maximum stiffness of the cockpit. 


For the seatpost, the choice came down to Fizik's Cyrano Carbon, 400 mm long for peace of mind (330 mm version was right at the limit). Slightly heavy at 245 g, however, it will provide a perfect fit for the carbon oval-railed saddle. 

















And here's the said saddle - a 180 g Fizik Arione CX Braided, with 7x9 mm oval rails. Reasonably light and very comfortable! 


My favourite tyres - Continental GP 4000s, 23 mm wide - 209 g each. You can check out photos and weights of Continental Race 28 inner tubes, Elite Custom Race bottle brackets, Jagwire inner and outer cables and RSP chain catcher in my gallery.

















I also got a cheap set of all-weather training wheels, in the form of Shimano RS10 wheelset, 1910 g without skewers. 


Then it was time to put it all together!











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

The final touch was adjusting the riding position and wrapping the handlebars in Deda lime green bar tape. I was originally thinking of going for silver tape, but in the end I decided to personalise it and add a bit of contrast using my company's trademark colour.











Scott CybeR1 posing for a photo-shoot session. 

















You can check all the photos in my photo gallery: cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


Final weight (ready to ride) is 7650 grams, with a plan to make it lighter in the future.










Let the rides begin!


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

6/Mar/2013 - The first outing on Scott CybeR1 went superb, with very nice weather and a bike that fits me like a glove! Amazing power transfer, yet very comfortable at the same time. The only thing not quite right was my body weight, with extra 10 kilos of fat on top of my race-ready weight! :-o 

















Since I had been enjoying riding the new bike so much, it was easy to make myself do numerous long distance rides, burning lots of fat along the way. 


During March and April I kept riding, racing...

















...and riding some more, getting into shape. 


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

27/Apr/13 - The new daily record! Die Neuen Tagesrekord! Hовые ежедневные записи! 新的每日记录! I've successfully completed a 330 km Randonneur type of solo ride in adverse weather conditions, but the sense of achievement was definitely worth it. 











1/Jun/2013 - National Hillclimb Championship. A short and not so hard climb. I was going into the race as the defending champion, but since I was still not in the best shape, I came in 2nd placed. However, I was not too bothered about it, as my main objective for this season was winning an upcoming National Time Trial Championship. 


















The training continued with focus on the National Time Trial and Road Race Championship events, scheduled for the end of June. 












*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Super-fit and race ready, having lost 11 kg's of unwanted weight in just four months!











30/Jun/2013 - National Road Race Championship in Bužim, Bosnia & Herzegovina. Having won the Time Trial National Championship a few days ago, I felt very relaxed going into the 93 km long demanding and mountainous course. 










The race was dynamic and interesting. I got my chance to break from the leading group with about 20 km's left and rode flat-out to a convincing solo win, 2:20 mins ahead of the 2nd placer rider (of any category). 


Scott CR1 aka CybeR1 did its job just fine! 











On top of the podium once again.










Nikica Atlagić - The Champion of Bosnia & Herzegovina for the year of 2013!


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Just a quick update this time round .


As I've rarely been using my Spinergy Rev-X wheels (mostly only the front wheel for Time Trial Championship), I had decided it was time to let them go and sold them back to the UK. I took them for the last spin on my road bike and took this photo - which must be a rare photo of Scott CR1 with these wheels on . 










Continuing with the retro theme - I took a quick shot of the bike together with the infamous twin-Mi16-engined Peugeot 205 - the 205 Mi32 (Cybernck's 205 Mi32 Project - The Twin-Mi16-Engined 205).


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful Scott and congrats on the success! Love the Spinergy wheels too


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

25/Jul/2013 - I took an opportunity for a trip to Sarajevo to make my old wish come true and it was all about doing a hilly and twisty ride from Sarajevo to Tjentište in National Park Sutjeska and back. Super-hot and humid day, but the experience was worth it. 










An important 2nd World War battle was won here (hence the monument in the background), as well as my today's personal battle. I stumbled upon a memorial to the Slovakian cyclo-tourer who got run over and killed near Sarajevo, a few years ago. And finally - back to the "base", after 196 km's of riding. 











26/Jul/2013 - The following day, I had made up a round-trip route that I named "Olympic Mountains ride", starting at Pale (850 m), then down to Sarajevo (500 m) and then to Hum hill (800 m). After descending back to Sarajevo, I made a short stop at the spring of River Bosna, along the way to the first of four Olympic mountains lying ahead of me. The first one was Olympic Mountain Igman, elevation about 1200 m (with the peak is at about 1500 m), that was a host for ski jump events of 1984 Winter Olympics.










Then I proceeded to Olympic Mountain Bjelašnica, where male alpine skiing events were held. I was at elevation of about 1300 m, with the peak in the background at over 2000 m. Back down to Sarajevo and then up the Olympic Mountain Trebević and here you can see the only remains of bobsleigh track.










On Trebević, at about 1200 m, overlooking the slopes of Jahorina. And finally - Olympic Mountain Jahorina, host of female alpine skiing events, at nearly 1600 m (with the peak in the background at over 1900 m) and then back down to Sarajevo - 170 km in total.











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

10/Sep/2013 - I went on a ride with B&H Youth Cycling Camp, endorsed by French ambassador in B&H, Roland Gilles, and with a guest presence of his wife, Claudia Carceroni, multiple World Champion title winner. 
























A few days later, we've had a promotion of our new club kit. Very bright design, compared to the old one. Together with French ambassador Roland Gilles and his wife Claudia Carceroni, all of us in new BSK kit.

























*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

22/Sep/2013 - National Road Championship of Republic of Srpska. The group was pretty much compact until we hit the hills, where I immediately launched an attack, easily separated myself from all the competitors and came in to a solo finish, my first one in the new BSK outfit.


















However, the real prize was this 










The victory also meant extending the lead on Republic of Srpska National Championship "eternal list". Nice way to end the season! 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

6/Nov/2013 - At Sarajevo Grand Prix race presentation in Sarajevo, I've had an opportunity to meet Christian Prudhomme, Tour de France general director. Sarajevo GP is an UCI 1.2 category race that will be held in the Sarajevo region on 22/Jun/2014, with official support from Tour de France organisation - and I hope to take part in it (the race, not the organisation ). 










And finally, to end the season of 2013 in style, on 21/Dec/2013 we've had an season summary & ending ceremony in Tuzla, where I was presented with the National Road Championship Winner cup. 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

In 2014, I finally got something I've always wanted - a sports video camera! My ideal choice would have been Contour ROAM2, but in the end I bought this Chinese "Mini F9 Sport DVR", at just above 1/3rd of ROAM2's price and with a selection of mounts included. 

















Here's an example of a handlebar mount. The camera does 1080P at 30 fps and 720P at 60 fps. Video quality is OK, while 5 Mpx stills are rather useless. It's waterproof and the battery lasts about 2 hours. I equipped it with a 32 GB Micro SD card for hours and hours of recording. 


Another thing I've always wanted to have is a deep profile carbon wheelset. I jumped at the opportunity and bought these Fulcrum Red Wind 50 mm Carbon Clinchers with alloy braking surface, shod with Michelin Pro 3 Race tyres. 

















They look great (though I don't like the clash of the frame's UD matte finish and wheels' glossy 3K finish), roll and accelerate very nicely. They are stiff, but not uncomfortable. Quoted weight is 1755 g, but I suspect they are considerably heavier. 


Just testing my new 50 mm F/1.4 lens on CybeR1 in an urban environment . 

































*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Not having done much riding this year so far, I had decided to devote a week to nothing else but my passion, so in the beginning of May 2014 I packed my bags and shot off to a nice little Istrian village of Momjan, close to Slovenian border. The heart-shaped Istrian peninsula in Croatia is becoming increasingly popular location for pro cycling teams and amateurs alike - and you'll easily figure out why.










My hosts were my old friends Michael and Marijana, passionate cyclists that run apartment accommodation and a bike hostel, ride a custom built racing tandem bicycle and drive around in a very early model Zastava 750. As you can guess, they are quite a cheerful couple!  


Since all the rides I've done are short stories on their own, I'll keep it very brief here and just post a few thumbnail photos to tempt you to come in and take a more in-depth look . 



















However, there's a ride that deserves to be presented in it's own right - as it's one of the best rides of my life! On 14th of May I jumped into the car and headed off to Italian Alps to do the best part of 20th stage of 2014 edition of Giro d'Italia - a couple of weeks prior to the race!


















The route and story feature Passo del Pura (1428 alt. m), Sella di Rioda (1811 alt. m) and the infamous Monte Zoncolan aka "The Hell" (1730 alt. m) to top it off. *By the way - Stage 20 of the Giro is on tomorrow (31st of May)!*


For the last day of my little "vacation", I went to a "gelato ride" with Michael & Marijana, as a cherry on the top . 










It was a really nice cycling week, but sadly I got back home to massive floodings going on in Bosnia, Croatia and Serbia. 


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Back in Bosnia - I have unfortunately had to miss the National road championship race and a chance to defend my reigning title due to untimely change of the date of the race. Still, I attended the Sarajevo Grand Prix UCI race as a part of a National team.










Sarajevo Grand Prix was supported by ASO / Tour de France, therefore Christian Prudhomme and his trademark red Skoda were there as well. Also, in the days leading to the race day, we have attended a special ride with past TdF champions.


Stephen Roche (Triple Crown of victories in the Tour de France and the Giro d'Italia stage races, plus the World road race championship) - checking out his bike for the day - brand new Look 675. Joop Zoetemelk (Winner of Tour de France, World champion and Olympic gold medalist) - also riding Look 675 demo bike.











For the race, I randomly got my favourite number, so I was quite chuffed with it. If you didn't know, my other big passion and hobby are Peugeot 205 cars. A here's a complete lineup of the National team:











22/Jun/2014 - The day of the race. The race went through fine and served as one of the final training rides for the upcoming National Time Trial championship.











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

However, this story ends abruptly due to the fact I got a unique opportunity to update and upgrade my road bike! The CR1 got customized a little bit and sold to a friend - so it will be in good hands and legs . 











You can follow the new project, dubbed Scott Addicted, here:

cybernck's photos :: Scott Addicted 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott CybeR1


----------

